# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Other >  Info: Fixing VB6 control licence issues

## dis1411

i just ran into a control license error.. seemingly at random  :Confused: .  after a search of the forums, i found that no one really addressed the issue.  people simply ended up re-installing VB 5/6 with mixed results (which is what i was getting ready to do).

i managed to find microsoft's official response, and a little utility they made that fixes the problem.

the page can be found here

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/194751/EN-US/

i highly suggest you download and archive this article and the utility.  knowing MS, this page could be deleted forever at any time.

----------

